# Medically Managed Miscarriage



## bump#1

Hi Ladies,

I'm back for the 2nd time since Sept. Found out today after some bleeding that my baby did not have a heartbeat. Should have been 7 wks and baby only measure 2.6mm with no fetal HB. 

I was given my options and i've opted for a medically managed miscarriage. I've had a d/c before and don't like the idea of having it again, and I don't think a natural mc is for me - i'd feel too out of control of my own body.

Has anybody had a medically managed miscarriage?? I'm nervous and a bit worried. Will it be painful?

x


----------



## bluesky

Im so sorry for your losses :hugs:

I had a medically managed miscarriage for a missed miscarriage at 12 and 1/2 weeks.

I dont want to scare you as everyone is different but I found it extremely painful. I took the first tablet Vaginally at 11am and i didnt pass baby until around 8pm that evening after 4 more doses orally. 

I advise you to take the painkillers they offer as I only had paracetomal at first cos it just felt like period pains to start but I wish I had something stronger. 

The medication made me feel very sick and I had upset stomach also. I kept having hot sweats also. 

After It was over I felt ok, just tired. Make sure you have someone with you. My mum was great. She came with me to the loo everytime I went. 

I hope you dont have as bad experience as I did, like I said everyone is different but I would rather be honest and tell you the truth, I wish I had known what to expect.

Be strong and make sure you rest afterwards. 

take care


----------



## mummy_blues

so sorry hun :hugs: :hugs: 

I think medical managed is kinda like an induced natural mc. 
first they insert the tablet into your cervix, which hurt alot for me. then you start getting contractions, very painful contractions and will need to sit on the toilet to "push" it out. there is basically no control. 
medical managed does not mean you will avoid a d&c. about 50% of women opting for medical management don't manage to discharge everything and if there is retained tissue, they have to go for a d&c to get it out. 
for me, I think after reading all the stuff, d&c was the best choice for me. it was done quickly and painlessly while i was asleep fully. went home 2 hours after the d&c and had no complications. 
Think this article might be of interest to you: 
https://www.webmd.com/baby/should-i-have-medical-surgical-or-no-treatment-to-complete-a-miscarriage
https://www.womens-health.co.uk/miscarriage-decisions.html

good luck hun, and hope you stay healthy.


----------



## BoBo

Hi hun, So sorry.

I had medical managment 3 weeks ago today. 

I took a tablet (to stop the pregnancy), went home and had to come back two days later for the second part. Whilst at home I had a little bleed (no more than a period), this is normal.

I went back to hospital 2 days later in the morning, I was told that I would be given up to 5 rounds of tablets, every 4 hours so should pack a bag and prepare for an ovrnight stay. I was told that for most women it only took a couple of round of tablets.

They firstly inserted 4 lots of the tablets close to my cervix. This is not painfull. I was told to expect some contractions which would be like mild period pain. I had a room to myself and was told to pass urine etc into bed pans so they could check what was coming out. I had my hubby and my mum with me and although it was a bit embarrasing at first, we all soon got used to it.

I was a little shocked next as after an hour or so, I had a huge gush of blood (I am not telling you this to scare you, only to prepare you as I was not told this and It worried me) and was told that this was completely normal.

After this I was given two lots of tablet every 4 hours orally. They put me down for an array of painkilling drugs should I need them, including pethadine, but I managed the pain on parecetamol.

After 12 hours I started crying as nothing had happened but on blowing my nose (!), I felt somehting pass from the pressure; it was the baby. After this the contraction stopped.

Unfortunagtely for me, I hadn't passed everything. According to the literature I was given, I was told that 97% of women would, so I wouldn't worry. Luckily I had to stay in hospital overnight as it was after midnight that I passed the baby and I had woken bleeding heavily. The sugen came in and manually removed the placenta that was stuck in my cervix; this was the most unpleasent part but as I say, its not common.

The next morning I had my bloods done and blood pressure checked and I was ready to go home.

I hope everything goes well for you hun. The pain was bearable for me and I am terrified of everything! xxxx


----------



## MissMaternal

I had a medical management after my MMC nearly 6 weeks ago, i was 20 weeks into my pregnancy.

My story is similar to the other girls... i had tablets inserted vaginally, then was given oral tablets. labour took a while to take hold, but once it did, i certainly knew about it. My contractions were very painful and i was violently sick, and ended up having pethadine (which, by the way, is awesome...lol). I had no bleeding at all throughout my entire miscarriage. My tablets were inserted at 11:30am, and Freya was born at 19:36. My placenta got stuck, and it was a pretty horrible experience having forceps put up me to pull it out...but it was bearable. 

I hope your experience is not as bad as mine. On a more positive note, the hospital staff were amazing, i ended up staying in overnight for a blood transfusion, and through everything the nurses were really supportive. x


----------



## laura.x.x

I had a medical management and again don't want to scare you but I found it awful, the pain was nothing compared to my miscarriage at 15 weeks but it was still pretty awful, its sort of like mini contractions. And in the end it didn't work and I had to have a D & C. I think the main reason I hated it was because I had to stay in hospital all weekend, and i HATE hospitals.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do and I'm sorry for your loss x x x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Im not sure if it's slightly different as I was in the 2nd trimester when I had mine done but I was given a tablet orally which is a progesterone blocker and makes your body realise you are not pregnant anymore then given another tablet 12 hours later to start labour. That was at 11am and I delivered Isabella at 5pm.

It was painful but I didn't find it agonising - it definitely was a mini labour in that I could feel the contractions come and go but nowhere near as bad physically.

I don't know if they warned you of this but a lot of the time everything doesn't come away and you need a d&c anyway. The placenta was retained after I delivered her and I had to have a D&C as well.

I really hope that it happens easily and not too painfully for you.


----------



## Emma100

Hi ladies,

I wanted to share my experience of a medically managed miscarriage for the sake of those that unfortunately have to face it too (or are considering it). I'll start my saying my experience was NOT too bad at all and certainly not as bad as some of the stories you read on the internet.

OUR STORY

Our baby stopped growing between 5-6 weeks. We found out at our scan when I should have been 11 weeks along.

I had a hard time trying to decide whether to opt for a medically managed miscarriage or a D&C. A natural miscarriage didn't seem to be an option as my body just wouldn't let go.

I spent hours reading about other people's experiences of both methods. The more I read, the more petrified I became. I didn't want a D&C due to the slight risk of scarring (particularly as this was our first pregnancy). I understand that the risk is minimal but it just wasn't a risk I was comfortable with. I do however respect that a D&C is the right decision for some people though.

MY EXPERIENCE OF A MEDICALLY MANAGED MISCARRIAGE

First tablet: no sickness, felt fine, started bleeding the day after (consistently but not heavily).

Second tablet: pessary was administered in hospital at 9am this morning, then I was allowed to go home to miscarry myself. I passed the sac just before 1pm. I took co-codamol for the pain. I only started to feel 'uncomfortable' at about 11am. Yes, the discomfort increased and yes I was 'sore' - I would relate it to a heavy period. BUT... by no means was I in agony. The pain certainly was NOT excruciating. It was very manageable. The worst of the pain was right before I passed the sac and that lasted for about 5 mins - again... it was manageable. In fact, when I passed the sac, I was quite surprised that that was as bad as it would get. The pain immediately subsided and I got 'back to normal' quickly afterwards. I continued to bleed the rest of the day but the bleeding slowed down. 

WHY I'M SHARING MY STORY: REASSURANCE!!!

My main aim in sharing my story is to reassure those of you who are facing the same situation. I know that everyone's experience is different but it's not necessarily going to be very painful for everyone. You may find it so much easier than you think (as I did). Please don't work yourself up about it. If you've made the decision to go ahead with it, have faith that it'll be ok.

MY ADVICE TO YOU

- Buy a hot water bottle. I used it on my lower back and it was a GREAT comfort.

- Only take the painkillers when your 'discomfort' becomes stronger but don't leave it too late either.

- Have a husband/friend there to care for you. Just having support there, someone to talk to, someone to make you a drink is important. Lean of your friends and family too. They want to do what they can to help. I found talking it through very healing.

- Be positive and do not assume that you will be in severe pain. You might not.

- My husband made a very good point... 'those with a negative story tend to share them more online than those who got through the experience with relative ease'. This comforted me before I went on to have my second tablet. He's right! My Gynecology lady said that their last two cases before me went smoothly and it was all over by lunchtime. The internet does not represent statistics.

- Whatever your experience, it will not last forever (physically at least).

For me, I'm extremely glad that I stood by my decision to have it medically managed. It was certainly the right choice for me and god forbid, but if I was in the same situation again, I would choose the same option if I could.

I hope you take some comfort in this. If anyone has any questions, I'm happy to respond.

Best wishes!!! xxx


----------

